# Manifold/EGR troubles...



## Weez (Feb 24, 2011)

I just picked up an 89 4x4 HB. I've been piddling on it on my days off. Just got in a new manifold as the old was cracked in two places. I'm having issues with the EGR tube (pipe, whatever you want to call it). The flange bolt at the manifold is seized up so i was going to remove the flange bolt at the other end (at the EGR valve). It too will not break loose. I messed for a while today but I'm running out of options. Looks like a "crow's foot" wrench might do the trick at the EGR valve but I don't know the exact size (maybe a 30mm) and I'm having trouble finding anywhere with one that large.

Does anyone know the exact size of the flange bolt on the pipe at the EGR valve? Or where to order a whole new pipe if I need to cut it? Will heater hose do the trick if need be?

If you've replaced a manifold I'm sure you feel my pain. Any help who be much appreciated. 

Thanks!


----------



## homeguard (Jan 20, 2011)

Not to hijack your thread but, I was looking at my cracked manifold the other day and was wondering how the hell you are suppose to get all three of the bolts undone from the output side of the manifold? Do you just unhook at the catalytic converter and pull the entire thing through?


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

4cyl or V6 ?


----------



## homeguard (Jan 20, 2011)

SPEEDO said:


> 4cyl or V6 ?


mine is a 4cyl


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

I havent seen the manifold crack on a Z24... I was going to buy a egr tube just to have (my truck is a 86.5 4cyl) I found them online for about $38
I am pretty sure heater hose would melt


----------



## Weez (Feb 24, 2011)

sorry. 2.4 lit. Speedo, where did you find the EGR tube? I'm gonna do some digging online tonight but if you know where right off that would be helpful. Yeah, I figured heater hose might not do since it was pipe in the first place. Just exploring all my options. If those tubes are available, that would be the ticket because I will cut it if I know I can find another without too much hassle.

Yeah, the crack on the top is bad, but the crack on the backside has become a hole big as a nickel.

Any more tricks for the job would also be much appreciated.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

found them at abcnissanwholesale.com (used them before) try serching this number, 14120-80w05, thats the one I want to order...


----------



## Weez (Feb 24, 2011)

Heck yeah man! thanks a lot. Got a set of calipers on the EGR nut and it looks to be a 30mm, gonna try a crows foot wrench. If not..... something's getting cut.


----------

